# File manager: find duplicate files in different folders



## steve case (Apr 6, 2005)

Does anyone now how to compare file folder to file folder to see if there are duplicate files within?  Perhaps some software to do this?  

I loaded various discs onto the "C" drive and I want to compare one to the other for file name and date. 

Maybe software that deletes or consolidtes?  That would be slick!

I look forward to your wonderful expert help.


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 9, 2005)

A real nice utility is RoboCopy.exe ... I it comes as a utility on the NT resource kit disk... but I'm sure it can be downloaded free as well..

check out some of it's great features ... http://www.ss64.com/nt/robocopyXP.html

http://www.windowsitpro.com/WindowsScripting/Article/ArticleID/39119/39119.html

It has optons for such things as ...
Deleting Orphon files, removing targ files once source no longer exist , etc.


Robocopy is a powerful Microsoft Windows 2000 Resource Kit and Microsoft Windows NT 4.0 Resource Kit tool. This command-line tool can accomplish a variety of scripted copying tasks, including large data migrations and server consolidations. The 22-page robocopy.doc document that's installed with the resource kit tools has a complete explanation of Robocopy's more than 40 switches (more switches than in any other tool I've seen).



...


----------



## steve case (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info!  I had asked this question for someone else, and I have passed the information along.  

If I get any feedback, I'll post it here.


----------

